# Delta Blues Smokehouse



## The Barbarian (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## charlie76 (Sep 15, 2020)

I like this. I assume this is a commissioned photo?  There of some distortion that I don’t mind at all in this case


----------



## Space Face (Sep 15, 2020)

Looks like fisheye fun to me.  Not everyone's cuppa but I love this kinda thing and beautifully lit too.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 15, 2020)

I was just there for lunch, and took a few shots with my phone.  Stitched them together to get a sense of the room.   The barbeque was extremely good and the service was much better than average.    A little pricier than some, but really worth it.

The fisheye version just doesn't appeal to me much.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 16, 2020)

The lighting is extremely good in this. I am almost always _not _a fan of hdr or fisheye, but this pic ( the original ) works for me somehow.


----------



## PJM (Sep 16, 2020)

Cool pic!  I like the original the best.  Have they seen it?


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 16, 2020)

No, but I may print a copy and give it to them.    I think it very nicely captures the ambiance of the restaurant.     I try to make my HDRs subtle enough that they don't scream "HDR!"


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 16, 2020)

The Barbarian said:


> No, but I may print a copy and give it to them.    I think it very nicely captures the ambiance of the restaurant.     I try to make my HDRs subtle enough that they don't scream "HDR!"



Good for you for giving them a print, and I am sure they will appreciate this gesture. As far as HDR, this is a very nice one and doesn't scream "HDR", so I think you were pretty successful in this regard. Don't know if you have Photoshop, but if you shoot RAW and use the RAW converter, you can get very similar results and they appear a bit more natural because you can make adjustments to white, highlight, shadow and black independently from each other. I rarely use HDR because the results are a bit more natural to me in RAW, which I personally like better. Anyway, next time you want to shoot HDR, shoot a few frames as well in RAW and make a comparison.

As far as the image goes, I think the first is truly magnificent and I like it in comparison to the Fisheye shot.  Really nice and makes me miss home. Thanks for posting.

Cordially,

Mark


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 17, 2020)

I almost always use raw format because for an HDR, it helps to have all the data on the file, so you can adjust.    In this case, I used a Samsung 9 cell phone, so I didn't have that luxury.   Had to really consider the exposure to make sure all of it was within the dynamic range of jpeg.

It helps that my KP can be set up to take both a raw and a jpeg file.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2020)

Looks like a great place to grab a bite to eat. You captured it well.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 18, 2020)

The Barbarian said:


> I almost always use raw format because for an HDR, it helps to have all the data on the file, so you can adjust.    In this case, I used a Samsung 9 cell phone, so I didn't have that luxury.   Had to really consider the exposure to make sure all of it was within the dynamic range of jpeg.
> 
> It helps that my KP can be set up to take both a raw and a jpeg file.



Ah, interesting. I've always found that with RAW processing, I could get the same level of detail without using HDR. I will try your way though. Thanks!

Cordially,

Mark


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 19, 2020)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> Ah, interesting. I've always found that with RAW processing, I could get the same level of detail without using HDR. I will try your way though. Thanks!



Sometimes, I'll process the raw image at three to five different exposure levels and combine them to get the exposure I want.   That often works fine for me.   Tonemapping a single jpeg, usually doesn't go as well.

For this image, I had only my phone, so I had to make do.  Turns out, I guessed right about the exposures.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 19, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Looks like a great place to grab a bite to eat. You captured it well.



It's yet another Pappas Bros. restaurant.   They are always high-quality in food and service. This one was no different.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 19, 2020)

And I don't use Photoshop.    I had a public school camera club, and so I used only freeware processing tools so that the kids could use them at home.    I confined myself to the same tools so that I would be able to teach effectively.

Now, I don't really feel the need for anything more.


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 22, 2020)

Visited today.   General manager was very happy with the print I gave him.


----------

